# First Slider Sight



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

Axcel Accutouch HD, HHA Optimizer Lite Ultra, or Spot Hogg Fast Eddie?

Taking 4-pin off and putting slider on my Bowtech Experience. TIA

Any issues with pin brightness or anything else?


----------



## TexasGrandSlam (Apr 13, 2013)

I have the hha optimizer with the lense kit on a hoyt carbon element G3. I personally love it. I don't have any complaints. The only thing I would recommend, with any of the single pins, is to practice shooting at different ranges with the same distance setting. (Shoot 20,30,40 with a 20 yard pin to see where you'll be hitting) I have a little led light on the sight for night hog hunting, the brightness during the daytime is great.


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sword centurion is my first and only choice.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm gonna get a single pin slider next spring.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

Personally i like the tru glo range rovers. Ive had several over the past 8 or 9 yrs.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I've shot them for over a decade and the sword centurion was the sight on six bows in a row (i change bows yearly). That said I've tried them all and usually ended up selling them and going back to the sword.

Of the three listed I've had all three I'm currently shooting the accutouch and like it. The spott Hogg is brighter but i like the weight of the carbon accutouch.

HHA's aren't the same high quality . . . . great sights and I've shot a few of em but there are better sights and the other two on your list are two of em.


----------



## Wrobo (May 8, 2013)

HHA and don't look back!!!


----------

